# Model#21165



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

That bundle that I bought off Ebay had a #21165 in it that ran in reverse only, found the switch in it and now she runs forward also. That was a good buy, switches 2 switches that work, old A/F 1946 7b70watt transformer that needs to be repaired 3 uncouplers, 2 manuel and 1 remote all in all a good haul.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Good deal!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Think that 21165 is a Casey Jones style Atlantic, isn't it? If so, those have a much different reverse switch than the older Flyer items.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

*addition*

They do, 2 wire, switch is different. But there wasn't a choo-choo or smoke unit in it.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

No, sadly they were a really cheap toy locomotive right before the Company went out of business. Some people avoid them for that reason. Others have taken them and kit-bashed them into more realistic looking old timer locos. I have a few sitting around until I decide what to do with them. I'd like to try to kit-bash a couple but that is a long time down the road right now.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,
How do you Kit bash a 21165? She needs a headlight and a front truck.

John

P.S. Sounds interesting, I like the look of them would like to kit bash.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The website below got my interest when I ended up with a junker Casey Jones in a box full of Flyer stuff I got at a show. I've since gathered another 2 or 3 of those engines just waiting for the time when I have the patience, experience and resources to do something like this -- it will be many years down the road before all that happens.

http://www.lbrenterprisesllc.com/CASEY-JONES-Kit-Bashing-Page.html


----------

